# Sizing on a 555, Help



## tsull247 (May 8, 2008)

I can great a great deal on a "new" small 555 but At 5'6" with a 30" inseam, normal upper torso.
I am unsure if it will fit. Can't find a geometry chart anywhere.
Currently ride a 48mm Team Once.
Anyone have an idea of the fit.
Tim


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

https://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh7/mattharville/?action=view&current=loo555geo.jpg&newest=1

Is this what your after?


----------



## av8torjim (May 11, 2009)

What year? The 2005/2006 are the same geometry and the 2007/2008 are the same. The frame geometry was changed for the 2007/2008 models.


----------



## tsull247 (May 8, 2008)

Thanks for the geometry specs. Unfortunately my normal seat height is 22.75 and the frame, 555 small's, seat tube is 19.5. Not enough seat height above to match up with the virtual TT. Oddly the 566 XS is almost identical for except slightly shorter TT and slightly larger seat tube. Both are out for me.


----------

